# Fun with scrap (groomsmen gifts)



## MrSeabass (Jun 27, 2019)

Finally, something somewhat nice to look at. Made some bottle opener gifts for a friend's wedding, four smaller bottle openers for the groomsmen and one larger opener for the groom that is suspiciously longer and paddle shaped and includes a hole for a leather loop for absolutely no particular reason whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 27, 2019)

What a great gift idea, wow, great job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 27, 2019)

Very special, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2019)

Very cool....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2019)

Something very useful! And they all look great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TonyL (Jun 29, 2019)

Very well done!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cool looking items


----------

